# Smoke Alarms



## Hyrax4978 (Jun 9, 2021)

The question about smoke detectors came up and i am wondering if there is anything I am missing aside from the mechanical detection in regards to smoke detectors in typical single story B occupancy structures. Not high rise, not underground etc. 

Thank you,

Brian


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2021)

Nope not normally unless a provision requires them
Like locking down doors or other


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2021)

Why is someone saying they are required??


----------



## steveray (Jun 10, 2021)

By "mechanical" you mean the 2000 cfm fan stuff?

No requirement for auto detection in B unless ambulatory....Just manual...

[F] 907.2.2 Group B. A manual fire alarm system shall be
installed in Group B occupancies where one of the following
conditions exists:
1. The combined Group B occupant load of all floors
is 500 or more.
2. The Group B occupant load is more than 100 persons
above or below the lowest level of exit discharge.
3. The fire area contains an ambulatory care facility.
Exception: Manual fire alarm boxes are not required
where the building is equipped throughout with an
automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with
Section 903.3.1.1 and the occupant notification appliances
will activate throughout the notification zones
upon sprinkler water flow.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 10, 2021)

Fan shutdown, fire door release, and elevators would be all the smoke detectors that are typically required in a B occupancy under the unamended IBC.  Some jurisdictions used to require them in corridors or might have allowed them as an alternative to sprinklers.


----------

